# We did it!!!!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful Karen and Megan!!
Always makes me smile to see mature Goldens still strutting their stuff in the ring!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations. I did have alittle problems reading the post but did get that she did great.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Megan and Karen!!
What a team they make.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I'm sure the happy dance helped!!


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you Hank & All 
Now to finish her Level 3 in APDT Rally next weekend


----------

